# Watch your tip jar folks! Rider steals $$



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ght-stealing-money-Uber-driver-s-tip-jar.html
Thief identified:
http://nypost.com/2017/11/07/tip-stealing-uber-passenger-identified-as-brooklyn-teen/


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Well, if you leave money laying out like that, expect it to grow legs. 

It's a shame, but it's the truth.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I steal every chance I get. Especially from Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I like how she stares right in the camera like she knew it was there but dgaf


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The only jar I keep in the car is my piss jar. Good luck sticking your hand in that!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The only jar I keep in the car is my piss jar. Good luck sticking your hand in that!


Gimme some of that!


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I hope she gets arrested at some point.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been amazed no one has ever stolen from mine. End of a busy night I'll have like $80 or $90 in there but no one ever has. It will happen someday, but not yet. It's house money though. At least this guy is smart enough to have a tip box!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

She did it looking right at the camera . Lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

She looks like a high school student, wearing just a... bra?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm surprised Uber didn't make a big deal insisting on the concept of a "cashless" transaction. Nevertheless, though what happened to the driver is unfortunate, he now knows to keep this jar in his field of view at all times. Having the jar behind you not secured is always asking for trouble. Also, this is NYC where he's driving. Gotta use common sense. Hope he receives some satisfaction as we all know the pax can just ride under a different name and/or use a different CC.

My ashtray doubles as a tip jar, but at least it serves its purpose.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I put my tips in the little box near my shifter. It's not the the glove box. Nobody ever stole from it because they would be pretty obvious. A few times people could have stolen from it though. For example a PAX wanted to stop at a gas station so I said "sure we can stop if I can pump gas." They got back to my car before I finished pumping and I didn't pay attention to the PAX. I don't think I get many tips though because people can't see the money.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> I'm surprised Uber didn't make a big deal insisting on the concept of a "cashless" transaction. Nevertheless, though what happened to the driver is unfortunate, he now knows to keep this jar in his field of view at all times. Having the jar behind you not secured is always asking for trouble. Also, this is NYC where he's driving. Gotta use common sense. Hope he receives some satisfaction as we all know the pax can just ride under a different name and/or use a different CC.
> 
> My ashtray doubles as a tip jar, but at least it serves its purpose.
> 
> View attachment 173821


Tip jars remind pax subtly that they can tip. Keep it stuffed and leave 5s on top, they think everyone tips 5. I don't even see WHY a pax should feel obligated to tip for a ride when there's so little customer service involved, but I'm still putting that tip box out. Free money is free money.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like she was banned from Uber . More power to lyft .

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5059399/PICTURED-Woman-stole-tips-Uber-driver-s-jar.html


----------



## blueberrycrunch (Oct 25, 2017)

She is trash


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> Tip jars remind pax subtly that they can tip. Keep it stuffed and leave 5s on top, they think everyone tips 5. I don't even see WHY a pax should feel obligated to tip for a ride when there's so little customer service involved, but I'm still putting that tip box out. Free money is free money.


You're joking, right? The whole thing is customer service.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

She has been identified as Gabrielle Canales
Hopefully this thread shows up when her name is Googled for years to come. Someday she will want a real job. Unfortunately no one will hire a thief. Maybe she will become a stripper and someone will steal her tips. 
She is lucky that the driver doesn't want to press charges.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Maybe she will become a stripper and someone will steal her tips.


I thought maybe she was a stripper....... what was she yanking out between her legs as the ride was ending?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5059399/PICTURED-Woman-stole-tips-Uber-driver-s-jar.html


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> what was she yanking out between her legs as the ride was ending?


Clothes she stole. 
Dude needs a jar that pax can't stick their hands in. It's like piggy bank rules 101.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I like how she stares right in the camera like she knew it was there but dgaf


This went viral on Reddit. The conclusion is that she was looking at the mirror to make sure that he wasn't watching. I don't think people are that aware of cameras existing in the rear view mirror now.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Did uber step up and provide the rider's info, or just ban her?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

njn said:


> Did uber step up and provide the rider's info, or just ban her?


The farthest action Uber would take is to ban her. Knowing Uber, if the driver wanted to press charges against her, Uber would most likely deactivate the driver's account until further investigation. Uber always hurting the driver more than the perpetrator.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

But Dara said " We do the right thing, period" in Uber's new cultural norms.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

With social media these days I'm sure she'll be recognized easily. Hopefully she doesnt have a job with a strict moral code of conduct.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

From the article, she is Gabrielle Canales. Her facebook and instagram (Gabita) are now offline.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

hoe...

for being 18 she sure is tore upp


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

njn said:


> But Dara said " We do the right thing, period" in Uber's new cultural norms.


Yea, sure....... pull my thumb.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> hoe...for being 18 she sure is tore upp


Check out her car seat after she exits the vehicle - is that a wet spot on the seat? LOL!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

She’s a good girl. 
She’s obviously hanging out with bad influences.


----------

